# why we do what we do in rescues



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

How touching. It is so wonderful when you have a family who cherishes their new family member and gives them their heart and soul. I know that he gave back as much as he recieved!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Godspeed sweet Bullie. You were well loved and will be missed and remembered.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Love those letters, at least they are telling you how appreciative they are of their rescue. More times than not, you never hear from the family again. Nice touching story, thanks Beth for posting


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Just imagine the letter that Bullie would have written concerning the extra 7 years of love he received.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

sharlin said:


> Just imagine the letter that Bullie would have written concerning the extra 7 years of love he received.


A perfect example of "I wish dogs could talk to us"


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks Beth,

That was a nice letter we received and it does help make this all worth it in trying to find homes for all these dogs in need.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a beautiful tribute to Bullie. Very thoughtful of his family to write.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think they were both very blessed to have each other in their lives. A beautiful tribute for a great dog. Bless everyone that is involved in rescue no matter how big or small your role is.


----------

